# Humphrey from Carson. The boy who had 24 hours left on the clock.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a beautiful boy - thank goodness you saved him. It is so heartwarming to see him safe and happy. I was so scared for him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm really in shock looking at the video, Bron. To imagine that he was almost PTS. Look at that boy go.:chili: Now I'm crying again. :smcry: I just keep thinking what could have tragically been.

How is his neuter incision? Is it all healed? Do they know how old he is? He looks totally adorable, though seems like he could lose a few pounds :w00t: but couldn't we all. :HistericalSmiley: I love him. I think after his makeover he will be an easy boy to adopt out. I sure hope so. Thank you, Bron, AMA Rescue and Peace 4 Animals, again so much. :smootch:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

How is his neuter incision? Is it all healed? Do they know how old he is? He looks totally adorable, though seems like he could lose a few pounds :w00t: but couldn't we all. :HistericalSmiley:Yes, as my friend put it he's a bit of a pudge. He has a murmur so Edie will be finding out more about that tonight but you can see that he has plenty of gas in the tank. He papers say 8 and that would seem about right. He needs a diet and some bathing to settle his skin down. His incision was looking fine to me but I have to admit, I was so busy with Lily that I need to go over things tonight when I visit with him at the vet. He has been in medical care and I believe they started him on antibiotics for lesions from scratching.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a darling boy! :wub: I'm so glad he's safe--it's hard to believe that nobody else could see his good qualities and potential--but we're so glad you did! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

He is just precious. How could anyone just leave him at a shelter after taking him out of another shelter. It breaks my Heart -- but I'm so happy that he is safe. I know that AMA will find him a great furever home.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't see the precious "pudgy" boy. Is the video down??
Thanks for saving him!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

What a cute little chunk he is! Bless you for saving him - he is going to make someone VERY happy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He looks like such a loving boy. I hope he will be well, and find a wonderful home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, he looks thrilled to be in safe and loving hands. He has so much life in him! What a sweet boy :wub:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

So glad I checked back. This time the video came up- what a sweet sweet boy- his name sure does fit him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bron, you did it again. Your just unbelievable. Thank you for doing all you do for these precious babies, it really is remarkable.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks so happy,how could anyone do that? What a cutie pie!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just can't believe that he wound up in two different shelters. What a chunky monkey he is and just so full of love...he's a doll and anyone would be very lucky to have such a wonderful friend like Humphrey. That boy has personality plus! :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There really is a God in heaven & angels below who work together to redeem the "rotteness" of mankind. God bless you Bron, Edie & ALL who fight for these little ones.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sweetie pie!!!!! Hard to believe what people do???? Hope he finds a wonderful forever home!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

What a cutie pie. It's beyond me how some people can be so cruel. Thank God he is safe and he looks sooo happy.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Bron -

As others have said, you did it again! I'm so amazed with all the recent rescues. Just when I think you can't undertake another case, there you are, as well as Edie and others to rescue these precious babies or give them love for the time they have (Lily was heartbreaking, but you gave her love and she's now playing and running free at the bridge).

I've just donated to AMA Rescue to thank you for all that they do! Wish I could give more!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so, so much!! He is so adorable and looks SO happy to be with you and out of that shelter!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Awesome Bron! Love the name. A little grooming, good diet and love and watch out ladies!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I want Mr. Humphrey!! What a love bug! Didn't that person see what a great dog and companion he would make?! I suppose not, because that type of perspn don't know how to recognize that and should *NEVER* be able to come within a 100 feet of any animal!!


----------

